# ICD10 Proficiency Assessment???



## erinmiller (Oct 21, 2015)

Has anyone else taken the ICD10 proficiency assessment and not gotten credit for it? I just got an email saying their records indicate I haven't taken the assessment, and I'll be loosing my credentials, but yet I have an index# and have entered it from 1/2015 but it's not giving me my credit. How do I get this fixed? The 800-626-2633 number given  in the email is always busy when I try calling it to get it figured out.


----------



## kimberly folts-zartner (Oct 21, 2015)

I got the same email, tried calling line is busy. Really AAPC?


----------



## Karen Powell (Oct 21, 2015)

I got the same email! I have been trying to call for almost an hour and its still busy! I took the modules and got the certificate. I put the Index number in the CEU tracker in Aug.

Is there a way to email customer service?


----------



## dkorns (Oct 21, 2015)

I just got an email also, I tried to call and the phone os constantly busy. I took mine in july and passed. Im hoping its a huge mistake on their part


----------



## Karen Powell (Oct 21, 2015)

I guess I will try emailing them at info@aapc.com. Can't get anyone to answer the phone


----------



## erinmiller (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok this isn't cool if others are having the same problem. I'm really hoping they have a glitch in their system and they get it straightened out. Keeping up with my CEU's is one thing but to loose my credentials. I refuse to take the CPC exam again since 2010. Really starting to wonder, for their phone line to ring busy like it is, they've got a lot of irate callers with the same email we all got.


----------



## jlcote (Oct 21, 2015)

*Me too*

I tried to e-mail with a screen print of my proficiency date.  Then when I clicked on the link for ICD-10, a happy little postcard popped up congratulating me on being proficient in ICD-10.  I have been since 2013.


----------



## dkorns (Oct 21, 2015)

aapc recording just now said it was sent out in error.. if you have passed, disregard


----------



## erinmiller (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the update on that


----------



## Karen Powell (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update


----------



## dsmith03@hotmail.com (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't get any letter. But I took the exam on Saturday morning. AAPC has no record that I accessed the exam. I sat there for 3 hours taking an exam that I am not getting credit for. And they can't tell me what went wrong. Something obviously happened. I don't know if it was on my end or theirs. I am not looking forward to taking the exam again. I just have too much going on to give up a Saturday morning.


----------



## Sundancer (Oct 21, 2015)

erinmiller said:


> Ok this isn't cool if others are having the same problem. I'm really hoping they have a glitch in their system and they get it straightened out. Keeping up with my CEU's is one thing but to loose my credentials. I refuse to take the CPC exam again since 2010. Really starting to wonder, for their phone line to ring busy like it is, they've got a lot of irate callers with the same email we all got.



Hi Erin, 

I'm sure they are inundated w calls dealing w ICD10 questions and issues in general and not just proficiency. Try not to fret. 

Keep trying.  Send an email if needed.  We have until the end of the year to complete the proficiency, so unless your membership renewal is due up before then, I can't imagine why you'd get your cert cancelled before Dec 31. 

Hope you get thru soon.  = )


----------



## KathyHill15 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, I just got an email too.


----------



## Haroldcolb (Oct 21, 2015)

*Bogus proficiency e-mail*

I too am a victim of the bogus proficiency status e-mail.  I took all the modules, have the certificate, they were entered in mu CEU tracker AND I was audited in May, so they have seen that certificate in my audit.  Additionally, when I go to the "verify credentials" page and enter my info, It comes up with my certification AND says I have demonstrated proficiency.

A Jeannine Colby, RN, CPC


----------



## Sundancer (Oct 21, 2015)

*Not to worry, everyone!*

Ha! After I posted above, I checked my emails, and I also got the same email around 2:57pm local time.  I also completed my ICD-10 proficiency earlier. 

A second email went out from AAPC in the last hour or two, saying that many folks - who _have_ demonstrated proficiency - were inadvertently included in the email batch sent to those who are not yet proficient.  

The email states you can check your proficiency status by going to the Credential Verification page and enter your member ID and last name.  If you are current w the proficiency, a little box stating so will be displayed under your certified status. Mine was fine.  

Again, don't fret.  There's a LOT going on at corp with all the changes. 

"Keep calm and code on!"


----------

